
Google confirms experiment to remove full address from URL bar in Chrome - notRobot
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/06/15/google-confirms-experiment-to-remove-full-address-from-url-bar-in-chrome-details-opt-out-mechanism/
======
sock
> "We think this is an important problem area to explore because phishing and
> other forms of social engineering are still rampant on the web"

Yet this will make it even easier to phish within a domain, eg
instagram/youtube?

